
No One Knows Exactly What Would Happen If Mosquitoes Were to Disappear - UpshotKnothole
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/09/mosquito-target-malaria/570937/?single_page=true
======
omilu
They are an important food source to birds, fish, reptiles and other insects.
Getting rid of mosquitoes would be like getting rid of the plankton in the
ocean.

------
newnewpdro
Property values will certainly go up where mosquitoes had prevented enjoying
an otherwise beautiful outdoors.

------
sunstone
If just the human biting species disappear that's probably a fair compromise.

